# Little Sucker!



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

This little "sucker" was stuck to my window a few minutes ago. Note: It's 43 degrees outside! Isn't it a little cold for these guys??


----------



## jackrat (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep,he's probably a little chilly.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

Any idea what the hell he is, Jack?? 



jackrat said:


> Yep,he's probably a little chilly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 18, 2011)

You were probably able to see him because it is so cold. I see all kind's of lizards and frogs on my morning walk's they are all like in slow motion desperate to find a sunny spot to warm up.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 18, 2011)

Possibly Pseudacris c. crucifer?


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, he is a cute little sucker! lindy


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree, it's most likely a Peeper (Pseudacris crucifer). Funny little guys.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for giving that to me in English! 



fbsmith3 said:


> I agree, it's most likely a Peeper (Pseudacris crucifer). Funny little guys.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to keep them as a kid. I accidentally discovered how to grow fruit flies, the Spring Peepers loved Fruit flies. 

Peepers were so much fun to keep, but them they started to sing, myfamily "asked" me to let them go.

They will not be singing for a few months.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep, defiantly a spring peeper. You can tell by the marking (looks like an x) on it's back. They are LOUD, I repeat, having a calling male in your bedroom is not a good idea unless you sleep really deeply! Tried it once.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 19, 2011)

I love those guys. After a long winter they're usually a sure sign that spring is just around the corner. Unfortunately that corner is miles away from here!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 19, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I love those guys. After a long winter they're usually a sure sign that spring is just around the corner. Unfortunately that corner is miles away from here!



Can't wait to hear them again. One of my favorite sounds in spring


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Yep, defiantly a spring peeper. You can tell by the marking (looks like an x) on it's back. They are LOUD, I repeat, having a calling male in your bedroom is not a good idea unless you sleep really deeply! Tried it once.



This is so true and if you have two males, and no female(s) in the same room. The sound inside glass (aquariums) is obsene and even if you are a sound sleeper or somehow adjust to the noise, others around you will not appreciate the froggy chorus. I so enjoyed them, my family hated them.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 19, 2011)

They may be horrible inside, but outside their singing is wonderful.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 19, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> They may be horrible inside, but outside their singing is wonderful.



Agreed.


----------

